# Which Ibanez Saber is considered the best...



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 22, 2012)

...for under $800? Was just wondering this for a while and I finally decided to ask. 

Old, new, used... Any one since it's introduction.


----------



## Miek (Oct 22, 2012)

Sounds like you want an S540.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 22, 2012)

Does seem like it. 

Is it any different from the 540S or 540R?

EDIT: nevermind, the R is a Radius series.


----------



## Miek (Oct 22, 2012)

It's a little more "modern" although they're from the 90's. I don't think any of the 540S or 540R models had the AANJ.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 22, 2012)

Alright. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Oct 22, 2012)

All of the S540's had aanj's after 1993 AFAIK. Mine is from 93 and has an aanj.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 22, 2012)

Well if I start considering finding a sixer, the S540 is something I'll be on the look out for. Thanks both of you. 

But just in case, are there any other Sabers/S's I should be looking out for?


----------



## Miek (Oct 22, 2012)

There's a bunch of 'em too and you can't go wrong with just picking whichever looks best.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah the S540 is basically the main S to get, with a few exceptions. No need to worry about colors though because the 540 came in ALOT of variations in color. It just comes down to finding the right one for you. You can actually get 540's for good prices on guitarcenters used site, and they usually have quite a bit to choose from.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah I was originally keeping an eye on the S570, but I wanted to see if I can find better in the same price range.



> You can actually get 540's for good prices on guitarcenters used site, and they usually have quite a bit to choose from.



That where I planned to keep an eye out, plus Musicgoround. 

And fuck you Guitarcenter for having a color I like when I'm strapped for cash.


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Oct 22, 2012)

the 1620 would get my vote...


rich


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Oct 22, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And fuck you Guitarcenter for having a color I like when I'm strapped for cash.


Dude that one is awesome!

From the days before the 5 way so before 1990. Looks to be in amazing shape as well!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 22, 2012)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Dude that one is awesome!
> 
> From the days before the 5 way so before 1990. Looks to be in amazing shape as well!



You should buy it, then. Like I said, I don't have cash ATM.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Oct 22, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You should buy it, then. Like I said, I don't have cash ATM.


Dude im 18 no car no job. I ain't getting it. 

Im sure it will stay there for quite awhile. So who knows when you do have the cash it might still be there.


----------



## themike (Oct 22, 2012)

rty13ibz98 said:


> the 1620 would get my vote...
> 
> 
> rich


 
1520/1620 are by far my favorite. I've owned 2 and loved them


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Oct 22, 2012)

Its just that the 540 is much more widely available, and usually go for under 600. 1620/1520's seem to still catch a pretty penny.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah, I noticed that. I've seen them go for around $1000. 

I said below $800, but if it would be even better if it was in the $500 - $600 area.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Oct 22, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I said below $800, but if it would be even better if it was in the $500 - $600 area.


Also the old IBZ/USA pick-ups are pretty badass, so that saves you money on a pick-up change unless you really don't like em.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 22, 2012)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Also the old IBZ/USA pick-ups are pretty badass, so that saves you money on a pick-up change unless you really don't like em.



If I do change the pickups, I'll probably just change the bridge one. I'm more picky about that one that the middle or neck.


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Oct 22, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> 1520/1620 are by far my favorite. I've owned 2 and loved them


my bad, i like the burly 1520's with the lo-pros instead of the ZR 1620's.

rich


----------



## MikeH (Oct 22, 2012)

Mine is for sale! It's an S540FM in Trans Teal. By far my favorite S series for the price I got it for. If price isn't an object, though, the S5470 is fucking killer. I regret getting rid of mine every day.


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Oct 22, 2012)

my family of Sabers


----------



## gunch (Oct 22, 2012)

MikeH said:


> Mine is for sale! It's an S540FM in Trans Teal. By far my favorite S series for the price I got it for. If price isn't an object, though, the S5470 is fucking killer. I regret getting rid of mine every day.



Why ;-;


----------



## AxeHappy (Oct 22, 2012)

I personally would go with the S540/540S over the S5470, but I prefer the older necks, pickups and bridges. Plus I love the wacky colours they're available in. 

My main guitar is actually a '90 S540 LTD. Love it. Scored it for $500, with case and cliplock and it was in fucking mint condition. 

Also scored a '94 S540CGM for $325 but it needs some work, that I haven't got around to doing/paying somebody else to do yet.


----------



## Imalwayscold (Oct 22, 2012)

I personally would go for a FGM. The one I played a long time ago was incredible.
Regarding the price they go for these days, I'm unsure though...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 22, 2012)

Imalwayscold said:


> I personally would go for a FGM. The one I played a long time ago was incredible.
> Regarding the price they go for these days, I'm unsure though...



Well if I WERE to get lucky and find one, what would make it different from the 540s?


----------



## gunch (Oct 22, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well if I WERE to get lucky and find one, what would make it different from the 540s?



The neck is set in deep, trem and pups are really deeply recessed, crazy low action.






Damn the unmentionables I'd do for one of these


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 22, 2012)

Aaah.

Well, considering the only FGM I can find is $1250, I'll pass.


----------



## Voodoo Turkey (Oct 22, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> 1520/1620 are by far my favorite. I've owned 2 and loved them


 
That's a beautiful guitar mate!


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Oct 23, 2012)

this one is for sale for about half of what you're willing to spend...


rich


----------



## oracles (Oct 23, 2012)

If you can find one, pick up an S-1625. I cant recommend them enough after buying mine.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 23, 2012)

rty13ibz98 said:


> this one is for sale for about half of what you're willing to spend...
> 
> 
> rich



Pretty. 

But like I said, no cash ATM, and I probably won't be getting the money for a few months.


----------



## cajunboy2k (Oct 23, 2012)

rty13ibz98 said:


> this one is for sale for about half of what you're willing to spend...
> 
> 
> rich




I'm a sucker for yellow guitars.


----------



## bob123 (Oct 24, 2012)

540s no contest....


----------



## vstealth (Oct 24, 2012)

So its really not worth considering anything below s5xx? I happened upon this when searching for sabres, Ibanez S Series Electric Guitar | eBay the shark fin inlays are confusing though, never seen them on a s without the custom made inlay


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Oct 24, 2012)

does the 540pii count? i know it's not the sabre body shape, but if you can get one for <$800...


----------



## Swyse (Oct 24, 2012)

The shark fins on a 540s/s540 would make it a 540s-LTD or s540-LTD. Before 1991 or so the shark fins on the LTD models came without the custom made inlay. The custom made inlay was just a misleading selling tactic as far as I can tell. Also, despite what the neck plate says these are made in japan, assembled where the neck plate says. The only thing under a 540s I'd consider would be a 450s. The 450s is a bit more rare though. You're best to just sit and try to find a deal on a 540, which can be had for $300 quite often.


----------



## iamrichlol (Oct 24, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> 1520/1620 are by far my favorite. I've owned 2 and loved them



HNNNNGGGG


----------



## oracles (Oct 24, 2012)

Still voting S1625....


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 24, 2012)

I'd def go S540/S540LTD/540s etc. Seriously good guitars for the money.

My fave S prestige model is probably the S2540NT. If you're lucky you can sometimes snag them for just under $800. Bears an uncanny resemblance to the super rare J Custom S5400NT models, gotta be based on them I'd say:


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Oct 24, 2012)

IbanezDaemon said:


> I'd def go S540/S540LTD/540s etc. Seriously good guitars for the money.
> 
> My fave S prestige model is probably the S2540NT. If you're lucky you can sometimes snag them for just under $800. Bears an uncanny resemblance to the super rare J Custom S5400NT models, gotta be based on them I'd say:


Heh, speaking of.

RARE! IBANEZ S 2540 NT/S2540NT PRESTIGE GUITAR | eBay


----------

